

Google copies Flipboard. - srik1234
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/12/08/google-currents

======
srik1234
Essentially, google's strategy seems to be that, anytime users finds a way to
access content from non-google application, google will either acquire that
app or build a competitor. Google is trying to become the web .

